# Orlando Schools



## dusty321 (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone reccomend Orlando schools for a 3, 6 and 13 yr old. I do not think there is any need for private schools, I might be wrong! Any advice appreciated.

Regards


Justin


----------



## Lmmegna (Feb 11, 2011)

I live in Orlando and have 1 child in high school (sophmore) and one in second grade that I just took out to home school. (I am a teacher from Ma.) What area of Orlando are you interested in? Our schools are graded A-F, but please do not be fooled by that. My childs school was an A school and it was horrific. We just moved here from MA. where the school systems are far superior (not my opinion, just proven statistics)
If you are moving to the East Orlando area, the schools will be better, a school that is also okay and outside of East Orlando is Dr. Phillips. Florida is just now trying to catch up to it's family population. This state was mainly for retirerees and thus did not spend much money on education. Now that it is booming with families, it is struggling to educate them properly. Florida has the highest drop out rate in the US and the teachers are forced to teach a curriculum that even they are not happy with. They are mandated to teach the children to pass state testing (FCAT) so the schools can receive better grades and receive more money. Unfotunately, this leaves the children with a bad taste in their mouths when it comes to education and they end up dropping out. Even the "best " schools have dropped all extra curricular activities and most have limited a recess period for the younger children to once per week for 10 minutes. If you have any direct questions about certain schools or areas, please do not hesitate to ask. Best of luck!


----------



## Yukichon (Mar 16, 2011)

I take it from reading your comments that curriculum varies state to state rather than a national system, is that right?


----------



## Lmmegna (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, that is correct, although just recently it was signed into law that we will begin a nation wide curriculum, unfortunately it will take 5-7 years to complete.


----------

